# DISH Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition via Satellite in 11 Cities



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HD Local Channels Now Available in Dallas; Houston; Miami; Phoenix; Portland, Ore.; Sacramento; San Antonio; San Diego; San Francisco; Seattle; and Spokane

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 17, 2006 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it launched local high definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in the following 11 cities: Dallas; Houston; Miami; Phoenix; Portland, Ore.; Sacramento; San Antonio; San Diego; San Francisco; Seattle; and Spokane.

DISH Network, which expanded its HD channel lineup in 2006 and launched the new DishHD programming packages, now offers local HD channels to customers in 24 cities. With the addition of new national HD networks including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD, along with five new original VOOM HD channels, DishHD offers the most comprehensive lineup of HD programming in the pay-TV industry.

DISH Network offers nearly twice as many national HD channels as most cable companies, and with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cable cannot match the robust lineup of DishHD. DishHD packages offer customers more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week across its more than 23 available channels which include HD local broadcasts. For only $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup plus get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels. Local channels in both high definition and standard definition can be added for $5 a month.

DISH Network will launch high definition local channels through its satellite service in additional cities across the country, reaching more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels by year end.

Consumers can call 800-333-DISH (3474), visit www.dishnetwork.com or contact their local retailer for more information about DISH Network.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service.

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation

EchoStar Communications Corporation 
Heather Black, 720-514-5351
[email protected]


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Excellent! Now it's official. Thanks John.


----------

